# Looking for a great filter for my 135mm f/2 prime, help??



## fibesdude (Oct 22, 2013)

Looking for a great filter for my 135mm f/2 prime, help??


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 22, 2013)

The B+W 72mm 093 Infrared Filter is one of the best filters to get for the 135mm f/2L...if you want to block all visible light and only allow infrared light to reach your sensor (where it will be blocked by the IR cut filter on the sensor, leaving you with a completely black image).

The point is, a filter for what? Protection? Neutral density? Polarization? Soft focus? Starburst effect? Etc.?


----------



## BLFPhoto (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't generally use filters other than a polarizer or ND.

I use the 72mm B+W Kaseman Circ Polarizer and the B+W .3, .6 and .9 NDs. 

Don't put cheap glass in front of this lens. And don't use any if you can otherwise avoid it. 

I specifically went to the PW Flex system with it's hypersync feature which lets me shoot strobes in bright daylight at f2 on this lens without using an ND. 

I only ever use protective/skylight in dusty/sandy or other conditions where contaminants might be blasted on the front element. I don't even do that every time for beach shoots....only when the weather is blowing hard enough to get the sand past the deep lens hood of this lens.

I've had a 135 in my bag for much of the last 15 years and never had an issue with said usage techniques.


----------



## adebrophy (Oct 22, 2013)

Just bought a B+W XS-Pro Digital MRC nano for protection, which I assume is what you meant seeing as you'd not specified anything more exotic. If there's any impact to the IQ I can't see it and it cleans well due to the coatings used. Not cheap, but exactly what I was after.


----------



## SirClownfish (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't have one, but the Hoya HD2 filters look like they would be pretty good for protection.
http://petapixel.com/2013/04/01/hoyas-new-hd2-lens-filters-can-survive-being-whacked-by-a-pipe/


----------



## BLFPhoto (Oct 22, 2013)

I think my point is that many buy into the mantra of running out and grabbing a "protective" filter for their expensive lenses, and I think that is an unnecessary mistake for 99% of the time. 

The 135 L's deep lens hood does a great job of protecting the front element in all but the very worst conditions. I think I've only used a protective filter 2-3 times in the 15 or so years I've owned the lens. 

That said, yes...if you need to use a "protective" filter, or any type of filter for that matter, then go B+W. This is a superior optic and demands superior filters.


----------



## surapon (Oct 22, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> The B+W 72mm 093 Infrared Filter is one of the best filters to get for the 135mm f/2L...if you want to block all visible light and only allow infrared light to reach your sensor (where it will be blocked by the IR cut filter on the sensor, leaving you with a completely black image).
> 
> The point is, a filter for what? Protection? Neutral density? Polarization? Soft focus? Starburst effect? Etc.?



+ 10 for me too, Dear Teacher Mr. neuroanatomist.
One Question, Sir.
B+ W have many Level of UV ( 72 MM--Example)--Start from the Cheapest one = UV Haze SC 010 , 72 mm = $ 34 US Dollars ( At B&H), UV filter-Slim = $60.50, UV Multicoated = $ 71.75, UV - 415 ( 2B) = $ 200, XS PRO UV # 010M = $ 95.95, and XS-PRO UV MRC NANO MC # 010 M = $ 70.99------------
My question is, Should I pick the Highest Cost one ?----IF NOT, Which one should I pick---Yes, When I buy my new 135 L from local Camera shop, they give me free Hoya HMC SUPER 72 mm. UV ( ) ) Made in Japan.
As your IDEA, Sir. Will I go to buy B=W Filter as your Recommend--Or just use the Freeby Hoya Filter ?
Thank you, Sir for your Advice.
Surapon

Yes, The real cost of Hoya 72mm UV (Ultra Violet) Super HMC Multi Coated Glass Filter= $ 70 us. Dollars at Amazon --Free Shipping.


----------



## ablearcher (Oct 22, 2013)

I have CPL filters from Hoya and B+W. Hoya works fine with the lens cap while B+W has to use their lens cap which is beyond useless and generally is a PITA to use in the field. I also feel that Hoya CPL produces better CPL effect than B+W. Generally B+W is rated above Hoya, so these are just my personal "observations".

For 135L I would get ND filter and thats about it. Cant think of any other filter which you might need for this particular lens. Use the lens hood for protection as was already noted above.


----------



## Vossie (Oct 22, 2013)

I use a b+w UV mrc f-pro filter on my 135L. I did not see any advantage for the more expensive xs-pro as the slightly thicker f-pro does not give vignetting in this focal range. I do use the more expensive xs-pro's on my wide angle lenses.

From time to time I use a LEE 3 stop ND filter on it, to be able to use it wide open in bright light.


----------

